# Yahoo Messenger 9.0 Beta OUT! Download Link Inside!



## Third Eye (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi, Yahoo Messenger fans, I have exciting news for you! No, it's not the Vista version of the instant messaging client, it's only Yahoo Messenger 9.0 Beta, a brand new version of the application designed to work on Windows XP and Vista. Besides the support for the latest version of Microsoft's operating system, Yahoo Messenger 9.0 Beta is available                               
 in six new countries, allowing the local consumers to use the program in their native language: Philippines, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, India (Hindi), and Vietnam. Now let me introduce you to the new features:

First of all, you'll notice the new design, which is pretty attractive… with a few exceptions. Although you can choose from several color themes, I found at least one element which annoys me every time the contact window is opened: a communication bar which appears under a contact name, requiring you to choose from instant messaging, VoIP chat or SMS. The Sunnyvale company didn't say a thing on whether the bar can be disabled or not, or at least if we can set one of the options as default, because some of the consumers who use only instant messaging might find it useless.

The avatars are now displayed next to the contact names, while the status messages can be placed under them. You can choose between a detailed list view and a compact one, depending on your preferences. Besides these interface improvements, Yahoo Messenger 9.0 beta is fully compatible with video and photo sharing technologies such as YouTube, Yahoo Video or Flickr, allowing you to share pictures and clips in a matter of seconds. For example, to share a clip to your contact, all you need to do is type the link of the video.

Now, the juicy part: Yahoo Messenger 9.0 beta comes with some new skins and emoticons which I'm sure you'll like. Sarah Bacon, Product Manager, said that some of the emoticons were inspired by the Emoticontest and by your votes.

Yahoo Messenger 9.0 is now available on Softpedia; so if you want to test it, here's the  *link*.


Source -  Softpedia


----------



## narangz (Oct 30, 2007)

Official Link:
*beta.messenger.yahoo.com/


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like nothing more than a UI revamp, in messenger world, if it aint cool emoticons then there is nothing in new versions  , Even though yahoo has the best emoticons , they should update their emoticons to match the "Visual Quality" of other messengers like Skype.


----------



## narangz (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I wonder if its the Vista version. The Vista version videos on yahoo website show a cool new UI. However version 9 seems to not much different than version 8. I am downloading....


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm more using the webmessenger or meebo these days


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info.how well is it working with vista?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 30, 2007)

i'vent used all the features in 8.x.... 

Anyway thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 30, 2007)

Is anyone using it under Vista? It got successfully installed in my Vista but when I tried to run it, I got error "an error occurred in side-by-side configuration" or similar.

I tried many times with a fresh installation after uninstalling previous version, removing folder and registry entries but same error every time???


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2007)

Vishal, it starts & runs fine here, but still many bugs are left

1) It crahsed when i tried to sign out using CTRL+d

2) I can't remove that ad bar in the bottom of main window yet

3) How do i change the colour & texture to something other then default provided

I m bak to 8.1.421 right now, will wait for this to go final


----------



## vasujain (Oct 30, 2007)

yaaa Mr.Vista itz working properly...i have installed it from softpedia and itz gng gr8....

if u want i can post a screenshot as well....


----------



## anand1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing new but the look has changed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 30, 2007)

A major upgrade just for the looks? Meh ...


----------



## anandk (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanx  guess will wait b4 upgrading


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 30, 2007)

i think its buggy .....i noticed one....
i always use to close the messenger's main window so that it resides in system tray only. Now wat haapens after i close this new version ... it goes to system tray ......but after a few seconds my other window in which i am working (mostly opera) loses focus (i mean dark blue Title bar becomes light blue ) but there is nothing apparent in focus which i can see ........ at first i thought my OS is having some trouble.... but then i checked ALT+TAB when it happened again and it showed YAHOO MESSENGER as the second window currently in focus ...even though its residing only in system tray ....... now as i typed this post ..it happened around 10 times in between ...its very annoying when u r typing(and not a being touch typist i have to look constantly on keyboard ...) and looking back at screen after sometime and finding that the last few words i typed are nt there as window got out of focus ..................i am switching back to my previous version .........


----------



## PavanPoghul (Oct 30, 2007)

i find the new look very ugly, in comparison the previous version looks a ton times better :/


----------



## casanova (Oct 30, 2007)

Will wait for the final version


----------



## vasujain (Oct 31, 2007)

i think this version is pecially for vista cause...i have been using it from last 6 hours on my windows vista with multiple sign in outs and shut downs....no problem or bug yet...if any one wana test me a particular thing please tell....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 31, 2007)

didnt work for me at Vista x64  crashed when vere I launched it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Exactly. I got error while launching it "Side-by-side configuration error".


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 31, 2007)

Works here on Vista x64 perfectly.


----------



## din (Oct 31, 2007)

I still use version 7 !!

No ads, widows are not cluttered, simple and easy to use.

Yes, for me, old is gold. I do not think I miss something that is very important for me. It works well for all my needs.


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ same here


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 31, 2007)

Pidgin here.
But will try out the beta.


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 31, 2007)

its pretty good....no probs for me...i am using windows xp sp2...

remove ads using this patch..

*bogdan.electromania.ro/yahoo/aplicatii/96/yahoo-messenger-ad-remover/


----------



## din (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^^
And ...

my bitdefender has found a trojan on the executable file (inside the archive)

Comment by oxid on 26 October 2007 @ 16:53

(from the same link you posted !)


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 31, 2007)

Not too great! Did not understand the logic behind the color schemes and the skin used by Yahoo, considering the fact that except for the title bar, they are not used anywhere else!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 1, 2007)

OK. Finally I was able to install and use it in my system after installing VC++ 2005 Redistributable Package:

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...ee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee&displaylang=en
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...d9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647&displaylang=en

So if anyone is facing similar problem, then install the packages and then install yahoo! messenger 9.0 Beta. 

And finally I'll hv to say. Kya copy-cat hain. Totally WLM ko copy kiya hai. Similar contact list, similar button in chat windows to collapse the friends and your avatar. Also the interface also matches WLM. Badhiya hai.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 1, 2007)

This Y9 has removed more features than added.

No Option to change between nicknames and ID. And also removed option to disable tips. Also no option to change themes. The one currently available is to change color schemes rather than themes. Also you can't use your alias in chat rooms now.(bug actually) Also this version crashes too often on starting under XP.(dll file bug)

But new feature to show videos and images directly in chat window is ubercool.


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 1, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> And ...
> 
> my bitdefender has found a trojan on the executable file (inside the archive)
> ...



well, my nod32 antivirus with the latest definitions didn't find any Trojan...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

I just downloaded & installed the Yahoo messenger 9 beta Indian version (without VoIP & ad banner)...anyone wants me to upload on rapidshare, 12 MB full installation file?

Its not crashing like the US version.

The whole UI rendering is freeging fast, on Vista its pure WPF....now, its not really what Yahoo promised us with the old demo but its good that yahoo didn't change the layout much. It still reminds of good old Yahoo messenger.

There are a few rendering bugs & crashes, with High memory usage of 45 MB but who cares, got 2 GB RAM to spare here...I just hope CPU usage remains low.

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/5209/66043226ud9.th.jpg


----------



## alsiladka (Nov 1, 2007)

The US version is not even connecting? How is the Indian version?
@gx
My BB is not working since yesterday, i am connecting through Airtel MO. Please no rapidshare, how about your skydrive?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 1, 2007)

Download Links(Full Installers)

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/hi/ymsgr9hi.exe - Hindi Version of Y! 9 Beta

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/in/ymsgr9in.exe - Yahoo! India Messenger 9 Beta

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/us/ymsgr9us.exe - Yahoo! Messenger 9 Beta - US Version

Trick to download full installers, just add a "y" in original 340KB installer's filename in link.

For example above Links for 340KB sized installers were(provided by Y! site):

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/hi/msgr9hi.exe

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/in/msgr9in.exe

*us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/msgr9/us/msgr9us.exe

I just added y in front of all filenames to make it complete downloads. I don't know why Yahoo! hides the full installers from public downloads.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^^ there u go, full installers available.

Indian version is better, the inbuilt Video/Picture share is good. New version is more like a blend of Yahoo messenger (layout & style), WLM (Font format, IM grouped IMs) & Google talk (inbuilt picture/videos). i


----------



## alsiladka (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanx @Navjot! I have been trying to install it using MO and the webinstaller. But it is continuously failing!


----------



## sodhi.bhupinder (Nov 5, 2007)

Seems that new version require more B/W..but i m still using old connection..


----------

